# Complete Manual for Nissan Sentra 1988 B12



## gobandoc (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi!!

I need the Manual for Nissan Sentra B12 1988.

Where can I get it? or if somebody has it could she/he send it by EMAIL?.

Thanks.


----------

